
Why it's important to teach children philosophy - EndXA
https://kinder.world/articles/solutions/why-its-important-to-teach-children-philosophy-21620
======
sigmaprimus
It's been a long time since I was in grammar school but remember that we were
taught a sort of philosophy in the form of nursery rhymes, then the teacher
would later discuss the moral of the story. This definitely didn't get as deep
as reading a Ayn Rand novel but was a good introduction to critical thinking.

